# 2η Συνάντηση για τη Μετάφραση (31 Μαΐου 2013, 18:30-22:30, στην Αίθουσα Λόγου της Στοάς του Βιβλίου, Αθήνα)



## nickel (May 23, 2013)

*2η Συνάντηση για τη Μετάφραση (Παρασκευή 31 Μαΐου 2013, 18:30-22:30)*

Στην Αίθουσα Λόγου της Στοάς του Βιβλίου
(Πεσμαζόγλου 5 και Σταδίου)


Πέρασε κιόλας ένας χρόνος από την 1η Συνάντηση για τη Μετάφραση και η πρωτοβουλία «Συνεργασία για τη Μετάφραση», με νέα μέλη στη σύνθεσή της, οργανώνει τη δεύτερη εκδήλωσή της!

Έτσι, το Κέντρο Εκπαίδευσης Μεταφραστών meta|φραση, οι μεταφραστικές εταιρείες ORCO, Commit, Litterae, LTES, Lexicon και Beyond Words, η εταιρεία μεταφραστικής τεχνολογίας TMServe και το φόρουμ Lexilogia σάς προσκαλούν στην Αίθουσα Λόγου της Στοάς του Βιβλίου (Πεσμαζόγλου 5), την Παρασκευή 31 Μαΐου στις 6:30 μ.μ., για να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις για τη μετάφραση.


ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ

*6:30-6:40* Παρουσίαση της πρωτοβουλίας «Συνεργασία για τη Μετάφραση».
Σάκης Σεραφείμ (Lexilogia)

*6:40-7:30* «Δεν θέλει κόπο, θέλει τρόπο! – Εργαλεία, ιδέες και συμβουλές για την αύξηση της παραγωγικότητας και τη διασφάλιση της ποιότητας στη μετάφραση».
Κώστας Ναδάλης (TMServe) & Βασίλης Μπαμπούρης (meta|φραση)

*7:30-8:30* «Το μεταφραστικό οικοσύστημα και η διαδρομή της μετάφρασης».
Η συζήτηση θα ξεκινήσει με τέσσερις συνοπτικές παρουσιάσεις:
— «Παγκόσμια μεταφραστική αγορά» – Χριστίνα Λεούση (ORCO)
— «H διαδρομή της μετάφρασης: Πριν το μεταφραστή» – Σπύρος Κονιδάρης (Commit)
— «H διαδρομή της μετάφρασης: Μετά το μεταφραστή» – Κώστας Σαμαράς (LTES)
— «Προκλήσεις του σήμερα» – Χριστίνα Λεούση (ORCO) & Δήμητρα Σταφυλιά (μεταφράστρια)

*8:30-9:15* Ερωτήσεις και συζήτηση με το κοινό.

*9:15-10:30* Δεξίωση.

Δηλώστε συμμετοχή στη σελίδα της εκδήλωσης στο Facebook.

Ευελπιστούμε ότι θα τιμήσετε την εκδήλωση με την παρουσία σας και ανυπομονούμε να έχουμε μαζί σας ένα γόνιμο διάλογο με σκοπό την προαγωγή κάθε πτυχής της μεταφραστικής διαδικασίας!


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 30, 2013)

Πολύ θα ήθελα να έρθω, έλα όμως που όταν το έμαθα ήδη είχε κλείσει ο ΣΜΕΔ την ίδια μέρα εκδήλωση για τη λατινοαμερικανική λογοτεχνία... και είχα ήδη δεσμευτεί να συμμετέχω. Γκαντεμιά κι αυτή. Ελπίζω την επόμενη φορά να κάτσει βολικά.


----------



## azimuthios (May 31, 2013)

Κι εγώ είχα προγραμματίσει να έρθω, αλλά κάτι απρόοπτο που δεν παίρνει αναβολή θα με κρατήσει μακριά... 

Πολύ θα ήθελα να μάθω για τη "Συνεργασία για τη Μετάφραση". Μπορούμε από κάπου να το πληροφορηθούμε; Ευχαριστώ! 

Καλή επιτυχία!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 1, 2013)

Κι εγώ τελικά δεν μπόρεσα να πάω. Πήγε κανείς από εδώ; Ξέρω ότι την παρουσίαση άνοιγε ο μίστερ Ζαζ. Αν έχετε χρόνο και διάθεση, πολύ θα ήθελα να ακούσω εντυπώσεις. :)


----------



## eugeniaverdi (Jun 1, 2013)

Ε ναι, ήμουν κι εγώ εκεί και χάρηκα πάρα πολύ που σας γνώρισα όλους από κοντά...Εις το επανιδείν!


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 1, 2013)

Προσωπικά απόλαυσα την εκδήλωση, ειδικά το πρώτο μέρος (που ήταν αρκετά τεχνικό και εξειδικευμένο), και ακόμα περισσότερο την εξκλούσιβ συζήτηση περί Αυστροουγγρικής Αυτοκρατορίας :-D που ακολούθησε στο μπαρ (Ευγενία, χάρηκα κι εγώ που σε γνώρισα!). Μακάρι του χρόνου να υπάρχει περισσότερος χρόνος για ερωτήσεις και συζήτηση (α ναι, και για ποτά) :-D :-D


----------



## bernardina (Jun 1, 2013)

Για έναν φρίλανσερ που ασχολείται αποκλειστικά με τη λογοτεχνία, όπως η αφεντομουτσουνάρα μου, οι χτεσινές παρουσιάσεις (που ήταν εντελώς τεχνικές και εξειδικευμένες  ) θα μπορούσαν να θεωρηθούν και waste of valuable time. Δεν ήταν λίγες οι στιγμές που είπα νοερά: "Πάλι τίποτα για την περίπτωσή μου". Εντούτοις ποτέ δεν θεωρώ χάσιμο χρόνου κάτι που με διαφωτίζει ως προς μια πλευρά του επαγγέλματός μου έστω κι αν δεν με αφορά άμεσα ή και καθόλου. Απλώς κάποια σημεία υπερκαλύπτονταν και θα μπορούσαν να λείπουν εντελώς. Αυτό θα ξεκούραζε και τους ομιλητές και τους ακροατές.
Επίσης θα μπορούσε ενδεχομένως να υπάρχει ένα, έστω και μικρό, διάλειμμα. Τόσες ώρες σερί μπλαμπλά δοκιμάζουν την αντοχή και τη δυνατότητα προσήλωσης. 
Θα περιμένω να τοποθετηθούν κι άλλοι και μάλλον θα επανέλθω, για να μην ξεκινήσω με διπλόφαρδα σεντόνια πρωτομηνιάτικα! 

Η συνέχεια στην ταράτσα, πάντως, με αποζημίωσε με το παραπάνω. Όποιος δεν ήρθε έχασε. ;)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 1, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Θα περιμένω να τοποθετηθούν κι άλλοι και μάλλον θα επανέλθω, για να μην ξεκινήσω με διπλόφαρδα σεντόνια πρωτομηνιάτικα!


 Καλέ, ναι!! Καλό μήνα! Εγώ πολύ θα ήθελα να διαβάσω σεντόνι, Μπέρνη! Είναι πολύ κρίμα που δεν κατάφερα και φέτος να πάω, και θα ήθελα να μάθω όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα. Θα βγει κάποια ανακοίνωση; Από τους φετινούς συμμετέχοντες και τα θέματα, καταλαβαίνω ότι αυτά αφορούσαν τη διαχείριση του έργου και την αύξηση της παραγωγικότητας μέσω μεταφραστικών μνημών. Βγήκε κάποιο συμπέρασμα για εμάς τους "τεχνικούς" μεταφραστές που χρησιμοποιούμε συχνά τέτοια εργαλεία;
Καλά, Μπέρνη, δεν παίζεται η αβατάρα σου!


----------



## Earion (Jun 1, 2013)

Ήμουν κι εγώ εκεί και χάρηκα πρώτα απ' όλα που συναντηθήκαμε όλοι οι Λεξιλόγοι και οι Λεξιλόγες (δεν ήμασταν και λίγοι) δίνοντας με την παρουσία μας μια συνεκτική εικόνα ομάδας. Ως προς το περιεχόμενο της εκδήλωσης, ενδιαφέρον και ωφέλιμο βρήκα το πρώτο μέρος, στο οποίο ο Βασίλης Μπαμπούρης και ο Κώστας Ναδάλης παρουσίασαν διάφορα τεχνικά εργαλεία που κάνουν το έργο της μετάφρασης καταφανώς ευκολότερο (πρέπει και να τους ευχαριστήσουμε δημόσια γιατί είπαν πολλά και επαινετικά για τη Λεξιλογία, αφού άλλωστε είχαν δίπλα τους και τον Μέγα Ζαζ να τους σιγοντάρει). Το δεύτερο μέρος ήταν στην ουσία μια παρουσίαση του πώς δουλεύουν τα μεταφραστικά γραφεία και ειδικότερα τι προηγείται και τι έπεται της καθαρής μεταφραστικής δουλειάς την οποία εκτελούν (ακόμα) άνθρωποι και όχι μηχανές. Ήταν ενδιαφέρον από την άποψη ότι στους μεν παρουσιαστές δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να εξηγήσουν πολλά τα οποία θα ήθελαν να κάνουν ευρύτερα γνωστά, στο δε κοινό θα υπήρξαν ασφαλώς αρκετοί, μεταξύ τους κι εγώ, που θέλουν να έχουν μια σφαιρική άποψη για το πώς έχουν τα πράγματα σε αυτή τη γωνιά της αγοράς, ποια τα προβλήματα, οι προκλήσεις (η λέξη ήταν μέσα στον τίτλο) και οι προοπτικές. Υπήρξαν και δύο πράγματα που δεν μου άρεσαν και που νιώθω πως έχω την υποχρέωση να τα πω: το πρόγραμμα ήταν βαρύ, εξουθενωτικό θα το έλεγα. Ακόμα και η έξυπνη ιδέα να εναλλάσσονται κάθε δέκα λεπτά οι παρουσιαστές, για να αλλάζουν οι εντυπώσεις μας, δεν μπόρεσε να σβήσει την κούραση. Καλύτερα να ήταν τρεις (όχι τέσσερις) συνολικά οι παρουσιάσεις, κι ας ήταν των εικοσιπέντε λεπτών η καθεμιά. Και οι παρουσιαστές θα είχαν περισσότερη άνεση να αναπτύξουν όσα ήθελαν και το κοινό θα συντονιζόταν περισσότερο. Δεύτερον, απόρροια του πρώτου, με τη λήξη του μαραθώνιου των τριών ωρών δεν υπήρχε ούτε χρόνος ούτε διάθεση για ερωτήσεις και διάλογο, παράλειψη που τη θεωρώ σημαντική. Πάντως ο συνολικός χαρακτηρισμός μου εκ των υστέρων είναι θετικός. Εύχομαι στην επόμενη συνάντηση, του χρόνου, να δοθεί προσοχή σε αυτά που επισήμανα.

Και φυσικά στην ποτο- και μπιρο-κατανάλωση που επακολούθησε στην ταράτσα ειπώθηκαν πλήθος σοβαρά και ασόβαρα, σημαντικά και ασήμαντα, αλλά πάντως βγαλμένα από αγαπητά χείλη, και όντως χάσατε όσοι δεν ήσασταν παρόντες και παρούσες.


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2013)

Από τα παραλειπόμενα:

Η αναπάντεχη έκπληξη στην ταράτσα τού «Πόλις» ήταν ότι η βραδιά ήταν αφιερωμένη στο σουίνγκ. Λίγο πριν τα μεσάνυχτα η ταράτσα είχε γεμίσει νεαρά κυρίως ζευγάρια και η ατμόσφαιρα πλημμύρισε με τους ήχους του σουίνγκ σε εκκωφαντικά επίπεδα. Ήταν φανερό ότι η δεξιοσύνη των χορευτών ξεκινούσε από κάποια σχολή και η απορία μου λύθηκε από το παρακάτω βιντεάκι. Εμείς είχαμε από την αρχή απομονωθεί σε μια γωνιά μέσα, φωνάζαμε για να συνεννοηθούμε, αλλά πρέπει να ήταν η πρώτη φορά που δεν με ενόχλησε πολύ η δυνατή μουσική.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 1, 2013)

Η παρουσίαση όντως θα μπορούσε να έχει ένα μικρό διάλειμμα, αλλά προσωπικά δεν με κούρασε -ίσως βέβαια και γιατί είχα πιεί 26 καφέδες* και ήμουν σε υπερένταση. Ένιωθα λίγο σαν ποταμίσιο ψάρι στην τάφρο των Μαριανών, αλλά η παρουσίαση μού ήταν ενδιαφέρουσα αν και με παραξένεψαν κάποια πράγματα που άκουσα για την συντήρηση του μηχανήματος της δουλειάς (όπως το ότι το ιδανικό θα ήταν να κάνουμε φορμάτ κάθε χρόνο -διορθώστε με αν δεν άκουσα καλά το συγκεκριμένο σημείο). Φυσικά το πιο ευχάριστο ήταν ότι γνώρισα επιτέλους ένα σωρό προσωπικότητες που πέθαινα να γνωρίσω και πέρασα καταπληκτικά στο άφτερ. Πληροφορίες μού λένε ότι η Παλάβρα κατέφτασε μόλις έμαθε ότι θα ήμουν κι εγώ παρών. Πληροφορίες που λένε ότι πέρασε απ' το μυαλό της να με καταβρέξει, κρίνονται ως ανακριβείς.

Μια σημείωση που θα ήθελα να κάνω για την παρουσίαση είναι ότι ήταν αρκετά βασισμένη σε ανάγνωση κειμένου. Ίσως χρειαζόταν κάτι λίγο πιο ζωντανό, πιο διαδραστικό, πιο ελεύθερο. Αυτά βέβαια είναι εντυπώσεις ενός άσχετου με τον χώρο.


* εσπρέσο, φραπέδες, αμερικάνο, βολιβιάνο κι εγώ δεν ξέρω τι άλλο. Τι κακό κι αυτό στην πρωτεύουσα που πρέπει να ψάξεις για να βρεις μαγαζί που να κάνει φραπέ, στο κέντρο. Κι ο μόνος ανεκτός ήταν των Goodys.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 1, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Πληροφορίες μού λένε ότι η Παλάβρα κατέφτασε μόλις έμαθε ότι θα ήμουν κι εγώ παρών.


Έτρεξα, άσε. Θα με είδανε και στο δρόμο και θα νόμιζαν ότι με κυνηγάει κανένας τυραννόσαυρος.


Hellegennes said:


> Πληροφορίες που λένε ότι πέρασε απ' το μυαλό της να με καταβρέξει, κρίνονται ως ανακριβείς.


Σιγά μην χαλούσα τη μαργαρίτα για την αφεντιά σου  (Γιατί μιλάς; Αφού σου είπα να μη μιλάς χωρίς άδεια!)

Αυτό που λέει ο Ελλ. για την ανάγνωση κειμένου είναι ένα σημείο που κι εμένα μου φαίνεται σημαντικό - κυρίως επειδή στις μεγάλες εκδηλώσεις, η κούραση του ακροατή τον εμποδίζει να αφομοιώσει το περιεχόμενο της εκάστοτε παρουσίασης καλύτερα, και χρειάζεται κάτι ίσως πιο διαδραστικό για να του κρατήσει το ενδιαφέρον από ένα σημείο και μετά.

Κατά τα λοιπά, η εκδήλωση ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα και το άφτερ στην ταράτσα ακόμα καλύτερο. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 1, 2013)

Και πιο πολύ γλέντησαν με το άφτερ στην ταράτσα τα κουνούπια... 

Ελληγενή, παίζεις αριθμολότο με την τύχη σου (τελευταία στιγμή πρόλαβα κι έκοψα το αρχικό Η από το όνομα του αρχείου):


----------



## sarant (Jun 1, 2013)

Προσωπικά δεν βρήκα πολλά ενδιαφέροντα στην παρουσίαση, πέρα από την εισαγωγή του Σάκη και την παρουσίαση της Χρ. Λεούση. Ειδικά οι Σπύρος και Κώστας μου φάνηκαν να κρατάνε έναν αιώνα. 

Επί της ουσίας, η εκδήλωση έφερνε περισσότερο σε αγιογράφηση των μεταφραστικών γραφείων. Δεν νομίζω πως η Λεξιλογία έχει την αποστολή να είναι το κερασάκι που δίνει νοστιμιά ή κύρος σε ένα χυδαία εμπορικό εγχείρημα.


----------



## Zann (Jun 1, 2013)

Πήγα κι εγώ και πέρασα καλά. Όχι μόνο για το κάτερινγκ με τα ωραία σαντουιτσάκια και το κρασάκι, που τα τίμησα!

Ξεχώρισα την ομιλία του Ναδάλη και θα ήθελα πολύ να είχε αναλύσει πιο πολύ τον τρόπο που οργανώνεται ένα μεταφραστικό πρότζεκτ. Βρήκα συναρπαστικά τα εξελόφυλλα που έδειξε και ήθελα να μάθω περισσότερα, παρ' όλο που δεν είμαι πρότζεκτ μάνατζερ, καμία σχέση.

Γενικά μ' άρεσαν οι ομιλίες που είχαν κάτι πρακτικό ή/και κάτι προσωπικό να πουν. Δεν τρελάθηκα με τις παρουσιάσεις των Κονιδάρη και Σαμαρά, μου φάνηκαν κάπως γενικόλογες και δεν είδα κάτι που να μην ξέρω ή να μην μπορώ να το εικάσω. Αλλά το ανέκδοτο με την εταιρεία που τους είχε σπάσει τα νεύρα επί τρίμηνο με confidentiality agreement, που ζητούσε προσφορές χωρίς να λέει σε ποια γλώσσα, που είχε χάσει την αρχική προσφορά κι όλα αυτά για μια μετάφραση 200 λέξεων είχε πλάκα.

Στην ομιλία της Λεούση θα πρόσθετα το paradigm shift που άλλαξε με το να έχουμε διαρκή πρόσβαση στο ίντερνετ, όταν αφήσαμε στο χρονοντούλαπο της ιστορίας το dial-up και αγοράσαμε ADSL σύνδεση. (Είδες, όταν γράφεις από το σπίτι μπορείς να κάνεις τον έξυπνο και να διορθώνεις τους ομιλητές.)

Ο Μπαμπούρης ήταν πολύ καλός παρουσιαστής/συντονιστής, κάτι που είναι πιο σπάνιο από έναν καλό ομιλητή, και ήταν ευχάριστη η εισαγωγή του Σεραφείμ.

Τέλος, το τέλος αργούσε πολύ να έρθει. Για να παραφράσω τη γνωστή ατάκα, ήταν πολλές οι ώρες, Άρη. Γι' αυτό και δεν έγιναν ερωτήσεις από το κοινό, που θεωρώ σημαντικό σε μια τέτοια εκδήλωση. Πάντως, τέτοια ώρα που είχε πάει, ήταν λογικό που δεν έγιναν. Η τύχη χαμογέλασε σε όλους μας και ο τελευταίος ομιλητής ήταν η Δήμητρα Σταφιλιά που είχε μια άνεση και ένα δροσερό στιλ που βοηθούσε στην παρακαλούθηση, αν ήταν κάποιος βαρετός, θα είχαμε κοιμηθεί (ή εγώ μόνο, προσωπικά τα γράφω, είχα και δύσκολη μέρα).


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2013)

sarant said:


> Δεν νομίζω πως η Λεξιλογία έχει την αποστολή να είναι το κερασάκι που δίνει νοστιμιά ή κύρος σε ένα χυδαία εμπορικό εγχείρημα.



Απαντώ, όχι ως Λεξιλογία, αλλά ως ένας από τους δημιουργούς της και ένα από τα πιο δραστήρια μέλη της. Η Λεξιλογία δεν είναι επίσημος φορέας. Είναι ένας διαδικτυακός χώρος όπου λύνουμε γλωσσικά προβλήματα για τους μεταφραστές, Ό,τι άλλο φιλοξενείται στις σελίδες της είναι ως εκ περισσού (με πεζό «π»).

Αυτοί που οργάνωσαν την περυσινή 1η Συνάντηση για τη Μετάφραση, μας κάλεσαν να πάρουμε μέρος στη φετινή συνάντηση. Ο ρόλος μας ήταν εξαιρετικά περιορισμένος καθώς οι προηγούμενοι μήνες ήταν πολύ δύσκολοι (ήμασταν όλοι μας πνιγμένοι – φάνηκε κι εδώ). 

Εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω εργαστεί ποτέ για κάποιο μεταφραστικό γραφείο στην Ελλάδα, αλλά υποθέτω ότι κάθε ιδιοκτήτης της Λεξιλογίας και κάθε μέλος της έχει προσωπική άποψη για το ρόλο των μεταφραστικών γραφείων στην Ελλάδα της ελεύθερης οικονομίας, ίσως και για τα συγκεκριμένα γραφεία εν προκειμένω. Δεν θεωρώ (και επιμένω ότι μιλάω προσωπικά) ότι η μικρή συμμετοχή μας σε μια σύναξη που παρακολούθησαν τόσοι μεταφραστές χρησίμευσε για να δώσει κύρος σε κάποιο εμπορικό εγχείρημα. Η επιθυμία μου ήταν να βοηθήσουμε τους συναδέλφους με τον ίδιο τρόπο που τους βοηθάμε και από εδώ — με την εθελοντική μας προσφορά. Λυπάμαι που δεν είχαμε τη δυνατότητα για ακόμα μεγαλύτερη προσφορά στους συναδέλφους. Στους συναδέλφους, όχι στα γραφεία. 

Εγώ λοιπόν εξακολουθώ να επιθυμώ να παραμείνει η Λεξιλογία ένας πολλαπλά αντιπροσωπευτικός χώρος, όπου μεταφραστές από όλους τους κλάδους του επαγγέλματος θα μπορούν να βρίσκουν απαντήσεις στα προβλήματά τους, τα γλωσσικά και τα επαγγελματικά, με απόλυτη βεβαιότητα ότι η Λεξιλογία δεν εκπροσωπεί ούτε κάποιο άτομο, ούτε κάποιο ιδιωτικό συμφέρον, ούτε κάποιον πολιτικό ή συνδικαλιστικό φορέα. Μόνο τους μεταφραστές, στο σύνολό τους και ανεπίσημα. Έτσι μόνο θα μπορέσει να συνεχίσει. Έτσι μόνο δεν θα φοβάται μήπως ταυτιστεί με στενότερα συμφέροντα.

Αλλά αυτή είναι η προσωπική μου άποψη.


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2013)

Φυσικά, αν θεωρείτε ότι η Λεξιλογία δεν πρέπει να συμμετέχει σε παρόμοιες πρωτοβουλίες, ξέρετε ότι μπορείτε να έρθετε και να το γράψετε ευθαρσώς. Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο πολύ θα εκτιμήσω την άποψή σας, ιδίως αν με πείσετε ότι κάνω λάθος. Κανένας δεν θέλει να ζει με πλάνες και αυταπάτες. Δεν θέλω να ζω με πλάνες και αυταπάτες.


----------



## sarant (Jun 2, 2013)

Σε ό,τι με αφορά, συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι η Λεξιλογία πρέπει να παραμείνει ένας πολλαπλά αντιπροσωπευτικός χώρος που να εκπροσωπεί τους μεταφραστές στο σύνολό τους και ανεπίσημα. Για το λόγο αυτό πιστεύω ότι δεν πρέπει να συνεχίσει να συμμετέχει σε μια Συνεργασία που δεν είναι πολλαπλά αντιπροσωπευτική, αφού ούτε το σύνολο της μετάφρασης αφορά, ούτε εργαζόμενους μεταφραστές εκπροσωπεί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2013)

sarant said:


> Σε ό,τι με αφορά, συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι η Λεξιλογία πρέπει να παραμείνει ένας πολλαπλά αντιπροσωπευτικός χώρος που να εκπροσωπεί τους μεταφραστές στο σύνολό τους και ανεπίσημα.


Κι εγώ, μιλώντας για τον εαυτό μου, δεν νομίζω ότι η Λεξιλογία μπορεί να «εκπροσωπεί» τους μεταφραστές στο σύνολό τους, ούτε καν σε ένα μικρό κλάσμα τους, ούτε επίσημα ούτε ανεπίσημα. Υπάρχουν συλλογικά, εκλεγμένα, επώνυμα όργανα για τον σκοπό αυτό. Συλλογικά όργανα υπάρχουν επίσης και μεταξύ εργοδοτών, για να συζητούν όλοι τους θεσμικά. Δεν νομίζω ότι μας αφορά αυτό. Δεν είναι ο ρόλος μας, δεν είναι η θέση μας. Ποτέ δεν μπορεί να γίνει αυτό. Εδώ δεν γνωρίζουμε καν ποιος μπορεί να κρύβεται πίσω από ένα nickname.

Προφανώς συμφωνώ ότι η Λεξιλογία είναι ένας ανοιχτός, αντιπροσωπευτικός χώρος, όπου μεταφραστές (και μη μεταφραστές) που ενδιαφέρονται για τη μετάφραση και τη γλώσσα προσέρχονται για να ζητήσουν (και συνήθως, να βρουν) βοήθεια για την εργασία τους, σε γλωσσικά αλλά και πρακτικά, διοικητικά θέματα. Βοήθεια που τους παρέχεται ανιδιοτελώς και αφιλοκερδώς από άλλους, δυνάμει ανταγωνιστές, συναδέλφους ή και μη, όλους μέλη του φόρουμ.

Ίσως, κάποιοι προσέρχονται _και_ για να συζητήσουν άλλα θέματα ή να μοιραστούν πράγματα που θεώρησαν ενδιαφέροντα, από αυτά που μπορεί να ενδιαφέρουν καθέναν που ζει και δρα στην κοινωνία, σε ένα περιβάλλον που δεν προσφέρει τις ευκολίες των αφοριστικών συζητήσεων που συναντάμε σε άλλα σημεία του διαδικτύου· εδώ, η μπαρούφα δεν έχει ελπίδα και η κάθε πολιτική θέση θα δεχτεί ισχυρό και τεκμηριωμένο αντίλογο. Όχι από τους συντονιστές· από τα ίδια τα μέλη που δρουν σαν κοινωνικά όντα. Όμως δεν είναι αυτός ο σκοπός της Λεξιλογίας· ένα έξτρα μπόνους είναι.

Ο σκοπός της Λεξιλογίας, όπως τον καταλαβαίνω τουλάχιστον, είναι η προώθηση του παραδείγματος της συνεργασίας για την προώθηση της μετάφρασης· κτγμ, αυτό σημαίνει, εξ ορισμού νομίζω, ότι δεν μπορεί να αποκλείονται καλόπιστοι συζητητές από τους χώρους της, ούτε και να μην αποδέχεται προ(σ)κλήσεις άλλων που ασχολούνται σοβαρά με τη μετάφραση, _πάντα έκαστος εφ ω ετάχθη_. Είναι βαθιά πίστη μου ότι παντού και πάντα οι άνθρωποι μπορούν να συζητούν, να αναζητούν _και να βρίσκουν_ λύσεις αμοιβαίου οφέλους, λύσεις που δεν είναι υποχρεωτικά μηδενικού αθροίσματος. Ξέρω ότι με τα μυαλά μου αυτά αποτελώ (οικτρή μάλλον...) μειοψηφία, αλλά είμαι πια πολύ μεγάλος για να τα αλλάξω.

Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σημαίνει «χυδαία εμπορικό εγχείρημα» για τη _συγκεκριμένη_ εκδήλωση, ιδίως με την εμπειρία της πετυχημένης περσινής πρώτης εκδήλωσης όπου δεν είχαμε συμμετάσχει «θεσμικά». Αντίθετα, γνωρίζω πολλά παραδείγματα _πραγματικά_ χυδαίων συμπεριφορών στον χώρο μας, που έχουν πολλαπλασιαστεί τα τελευταία χρόνια. Γνωρίζω για εκδότες και κάθε λογής εργοδότες του χώρου που κλείνουν ξαφνικά και αφήνουν ανθρώπους απλήρωτους ή απλώς διώχνουν ανθρώπους που έφαγαν δεκαετίες από τη ζωή τους προσφέροντας ό,τι μπορούσαν —για να τους αντικαταστήσουν με χαμηλόμισθο προσωπικό· γνωρίζω για άθλιες συμπεριφορές γραφείων, αντιπροσώπων, οργανισμών. Γνωρίζω για προσπάθειες και κάποιες επιτυχίες των συλλογικών οργάνων να θωρακίσουν τα δικαιώματα των μελών τους. Πολλά, τα περισσότερα από αυτά, τα γνωρίζω και επειδή τα έχω διαβάσει εδώ, στις σελίδες της Λεξιλογίας.

Στη συγκεκριμένη πρωτοβουλία, η Λεξιλογία συμμετείχε συμβάλλοντας με το κτγμ επιτυχημένο μοντέλο της συλλογικής και ανιδιοτελούς συνεργασίας όλων μας. Λεφτά δεν πήραμε, ούτε ζητήσαμε. Άλλοθι σε κανέναν δεν δώσαμε· άλλωστε, τα νήματα είναι ανοιχτά όπως ήταν πάντα και όπως θα είναι, όσο υπάρχει η Λεξιλογία και όσο υπάρχουν άνθρωποι διατεθειμένοι να χάνουν χρόνο και να σπαταλούν φαιά ουσία για να μοιραστούν τις όποιες γνώσεις τους με συναδέλφους και με απλούς περαστικούς. Πολύ θα ήθελα, μάλιστα, το φυλλάδιο που διένειμε στην εκδήλωσε ο ΣΜΕΔ να αναρτηθεί και εδώ, για να διαβάσω, αν υπάρχει, και τον αντίλογο, καθώς έθεσε πολλά και, κυρίως, τεχνικά θέματα. Αυτό θα ήταν π.χ. ένα πεδίο όπου θα μπορούσε να είναι χρήσιμη η Λεξιλογία. Ένα σημείο συζήτησης και παρουσίασης των διαφορετικών προβλημάτων που απασχολούν τους δύο πόλους αυτής της συζήτησης. Ένα άλλο πεδίο θα μπορούσε να είναι, π.χ. η ομογενοποίηση της ορολογίας ή η διασπορά των τεχνικών γνώσεων, για να διευκολύνονται όλοι. Όλα, πάντα στη λογική της αναζήτησης των βέλτιστων λύσεων.

Λέω εγώ, τώρα...


----------



## diceman (Jun 2, 2013)

sarant said:


> Επί της ουσίας, η εκδήλωση έφερνε περισσότερο σε αγιογράφηση των μεταφραστικών γραφείων. Δεν νομίζω πως η Λεξιλογία έχει την αποστολή να είναι το κερασάκι που δίνει νοστιμιά ή κύρος σε ένα χυδαία εμπορικό εγχείρημα.



Εγώ θα ήθελα μια διευκρίνιση εδώ, προτού πω τη γνώμη μου. Τι το «χυδαία εμπορικό» βρίσκεις sarant στο εγχείρημα της Συνεργασίας για τη Μετάφραση; Είσαι ο ίδιος sarant που δέχτηκες την πρόσκληση της Συνεργασίας για τη Μετάφραση πέρυσι και ήσουν ο βασικός ομιλητής της εκδήλωσης ή κάποιος άλλος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2013)

Σχετικά με την πιο πάνω μακροσκελή μου ανάρτηση, το σωστό είναι να ενημερώσω ότι γνώριζα (από πιο πριν) από τον sarant ότι θα ταξιδεύει τώρα και θα βρίσκεται εκτός διαδικτύου για πολλές ώρες. Πιθανόν διέπραξα κάποιο διαδικτυακό unfair στερώντας του τη δυνατότητα να τοποθετηθεί γρήγορα σε ολόκληρο σεντόνι που δημοσίευσα, οπότε το θεωρώ σωστό να του ζητήσω γι' αυτό δημόσια συγγνώμη.


----------



## diceman (Jun 2, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δεν θεωρώ (και επιμένω ότι μιλάω προσωπικά) ότι η μικρή συμμετοχή μας σε μια σύναξη που παρακολούθησαν τόσοι μεταφραστές χρησίμευσε για να δώσει κύρος σε κάποιο εμπορικό εγχείρημα.



Η γνώμη μου, Nickel, είναι ότι ως μέλος της Συνεργασίας για τη Μετάφραση, η Lexilogia δεν είχε απλώς «μικρή συμμετοχή σε μια σύναξη». Ήταν συνδιοργανώτρια.


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2013)

Κατέθετα δημόσια τις τύψεις μου για το γεγονός ότι δεν μπόρεσα να προσφέρω όσα εγώ θα ήθελα. Το μήνυμα ήταν στο σύνολό του μια προσωπική άποψη. Οπότε, κι εκεί που λέει Λεξιλογία, διάβαζε nickel.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2013)

Η ομιλία των Β. Μπαμπούρη και Κ. Ναδάλη με θέμα "Δεν θέλει κόπο, θέλει τρόπο!"


----------



## buccaneer (Jun 3, 2013)

http://www.smed.gr/2013/06/blog-post.html


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2013)

Και εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...νημών-αύξησης-της-παραγωγικότητας-και…-κλοπής


----------



## sarant (Jun 3, 2013)

diceman said:


> Εγώ θα ήθελα μια διευκρίνιση εδώ, προτού πω τη γνώμη μου. Τι το «χυδαία εμπορικό» βρίσκεις sarant στο εγχείρημα της Συνεργασίας για τη Μετάφραση; Είσαι ο ίδιος sarant που δέχτηκες την πρόσκληση της Συνεργασίας για τη Μετάφραση πέρυσι και ήσουν ο βασικός ομιλητής της εκδήλωσης ή κάποιος άλλος;



Περίεργο. Εγώ είμαι ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος, που πρότεινα στις αρχές Δεκεμβρίου 2011 σε κάποιον γνωστό μου, διευθυντή της σχολής Metafrasis, να κάνω τον Μάιο μια διάλεξη για τη μετάφραση στην ΕΕ, σαν κι αυτήν που μόλις είχα κάνει στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Εκείνος δέχτηκε την πρότασή μου λέγοντάς μου ότι έτσι κι αλλιώς λογάριαζαν να κάνουν μια εκδήλωση και ότι θα χαίρονταν να είμαι ένας από τους ομιλητές. Καλώς ή κακώς δεν ρώτησα τότε ποιοι θα είναι οι άλλοι, αλλά είναι απολύτως ανακριβές ότι δέχτηκα πρόταση κάποιας Συνεργασίας, την ύπαρξη της οποίας την πληροφορήθηκα τις παραμονές της εκδήλωσης του 2012. 
Αν είσαι ο ίδιος με τον γνωστό μου, τον διευθυντή της σχολής Μετάfrasis, σε παρακαλώ να διευκρινίσεις αν η δική μου εκδοχή είναι σωστή ή η δική σου και ενδεχομένως να ζητήσεις συγνώμη για την ανακρίβεια, που επειδή είμαι γενικά εκτός Διαδικτύου έμεινε τόσες ώρες εδώ αναπάντητη εκ μέρους μου.

Χυδαία εμπορικό χαρακτήρισα το φετινό εγχείρημα επειδή κατά τη γνώμη μου υποβιβάζει τη μετάφραση σε μια απλή επιχειρησιακή-βιομηχανική διεργασία, που βασική παράμετρο έχει τον χρόνο. Θα μπορούσα να το χαρακτηρίσω και "κυνικά εμπορικό", αλλά το "κυνικός" δε δίνει τη διάσταση της άκρας απλούστευσης (που έχει το χυδαίος).


----------



## diceman (Jun 3, 2013)

sarant said:


> Περίεργο. Εγώ είμαι ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος, που πρότεινα στις αρχές Δεκεμβρίου 2011 σε κάποιον γνωστό μου, διευθυντή της σχολής Metafrasis, να κάνω τον Μάιο μια διάλεξη για τη μετάφραση στην ΕΕ, σαν κι αυτήν που μόλις είχα κάνει στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Εκείνος δέχτηκε την πρότασή μου λέγοντάς μου ότι έτσι κι αλλιώς λογάριαζαν να κάνουν μια εκδήλωση και ότι θα χαίρονταν να είμαι ένας από τους ομιλητές. Καλώς ή κακώς δεν ρώτησα τότε ποιοι θα είναι οι άλλοι, αλλά είναι απολύτως ανακριβές ότι δέχτηκα πρόταση κάποιας Συνεργασίας, την ύπαρξη της οποίας την πληροφορήθηκα τις παραμονές της εκδήλωσης του 2012.
> Αν είσαι ο ίδιος με τον γνωστό μου, τον διευθυντή της σχολής Μετάfrasis, σε παρακαλώ να διευκρινίσεις αν η δική μου εκδοχή είναι σωστή ή η δική σου και ενδεχομένως να ζητήσεις συγνώμη για την ανακρίβεια, που επειδή είμαι γενικά εκτός Διαδικτύου έμεινε τόσες ώρες εδώ αναπάντητη εκ μέρους μου.
> 
> Χυδαία εμπορικό χαρακτήρισα το φετινό εγχείρημα επειδή κατά τη γνώμη μου υποβιβάζει τη μετάφραση σε μια απλή επιχειρησιακή-βιομηχανική διεργασία, που βασική παράμετρο έχει τον χρόνο. Θα μπορούσα να το χαρακτηρίσω και "κυνικά εμπορικό", αλλά το "κυνικός" δε δίνει τη διάσταση της άκρας απλούστευσης (που έχει το χυδαίος).



Έχεις δίκιο σε ό,τι αφορά την αρχική ιδέα της ομιλίας. Όμως εγώ δεν μπορούσα να δεχτώ την πρότασή σου, γιατί δεν εκπροσωπώ όλα τα μέλη της πρωτοβουλίας. Την πρόσκληση σου την απευθύναμε μετά από συζήτηση. H ιδέα ήταν δική σου, εμείς όμως σε _προσκαλέσαμε_ - δεν μπήκες από το παράθυρο. Επίσης, διαφημίζαμε την εκδήλωση επί τουλάχιστον 1,5 μήνα - δεν φταίμε εμείς αν το πληροφορήθηκες τις παραμονές της εκδήλωσης. Αλλά ακόμα κι όταν το πληροφορήθηκες, μπορούσες κάλλιστα να πεις «δεν συμφωνώ» και να αποχωρήσεις. Ή να μου μιλήσεις σχετικά -πριν ή μετά την εκδήλωση- και να εκφράσεις τη διαφωνία σου. Ή έστω να μην αποδεχτείς το δώρο που σου κάναμε για να σε ευχαριστήσουμε (μη φανταστείτε τίποτα φοβερό όσοι διαβάζετε, κάτι κρασιά ήταν), να μας το τρίψεις στη μούρη, βρε αδερφέ. Τίποτα από αυτά δεν έγινε. 

Δεν συμφωνώ με το χαρακτηρισμό «χυδαία εμπορικό». Ούτε με το «χυδαία», ούτε με το «εμπορικό». Θα μπορούσα να σου το αναλύσω, αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν έχει νόημα. 

Αυτά από μένα. Από μεριάς μου δεν πρόκειται να δώσω συνέχεια στο θέμα. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει. 

ΥΓ: Για να μην υπάρξουν παρανοήσεις, το σωστό όνομα της σχολής είναι meta|φραση. Metafrasis λέγεται ένα γραφείο στη Θεσσαλονίκη, που οργανώνει και κάποια μαθήματα διερμηνείας. 

ΥΓ2: Η απάντηση αυτή είναι καθαρά προσωπική. Δεν εκφράζω τη Συνεργασία για τη Μετάφραση στο σύνολό της.


----------



## sarant (Jun 4, 2013)

Ωραία, χαίρομαι που λύθηκε η παρεξήγηση. Αυτά που λες τώρα, ότι συζητήσατε κτλ., δεν μου τα είπε κανείς, δεν τα ήξερα και πιθανώς δεν ήταν ανάγκη να τα ξέρω. Δηλαδή, για να μη δημιουργούνται εντυπώσεις, δεν μου είπες "Ξέρεις, την εκδήλωση δεν την διοργανώνουν οι δυο συνδιευθυντές της Μετάφραση αλλά είναι κάποια Συνεργασία που τα μέλη της συναποφασίζουν" αλλά πιθανώς να μην άλλαζε τίποτα αν μου το έλεγες.
Κατά τα άλλα, με την περσινή εκδήλωση, που είχε ένα θέμα (που μου φάνηκε) ανώδυνο και ασφαλώς όχι εμπορικό ("ΕΕ και πιστοποίηση") ούτε είχα διαφωνήσει ούτε είχα λόγο να διαφωνήσω. Μέρα με τη νύχτα σε σχέση με φέτος.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 4, 2013)

Κι επειδή οι λέξεις είναι η δουλειά και το βίτσιο μας, κι επειδή εκτός από τον Θεό πίσω από τις λέξεις κρύβεται και ο διάβολος (που ως γνωστόν έχει και πολλά ποδάρια), ο επίσημος τίτλος της εκδήλωσης ήταν και εξακολουθεί να είναι _*Συνάντηση* για τη Μετάφραση_.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 4, 2013)

Ορίστε και οι υπόλοιπες ομιλίες της Συνάντησης για τη Μετάφραση:

*Το μεταφραστικό οικοσύστημα και η διαδρομή της μετάφρασης
*
Μέρος Α': Παγκόσμια μεταφραστική αγορά
Χριστίνα Λεούση (ORCO)




 

Μέρος B': Πριν από τον μεταφραστή
Σπύρος Κονιδάρης (Commit)




 

Μέρος Γ': Mετά τον μεταφραστή
Κώστας Σαμαράς (LTES)




 

Μέρος Δ': Προκλήσεις του σήμερα για τις μεταφραστικές εταιρείες
Χριστίνα Λεούση (ORCO)




 

Μέρος Ε': Προκλήσεις του σήμερα για τους μεταφραστές
Δήμητρα Σταφυλιά (Μεταφράστρια)


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2013)

Σε διαφορετικό νήμα έχει μεταφερθεί συζήτηση για τους ιδιοκτήτες και την εκπροσώπηση των φόρουμ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?13473-Για-τους-ιδιοκτήτες-των-φόρουμ-(SBE-et-al)


----------



## Lexilogists (Jun 7, 2013)

H Lexilogia συμμετέχει, με τη σύμφωνη γνώμη όλων των ιδιοκτητών της, στην πρωτοβουλία «Συνεργασία για τη Μετάφραση» από τον Φεβρουάριο του 2013. Η εν λόγω πρωτοβουλία έχει συγκροτηθεί με σκοπό την προώθηση της μετάφρασης στην Ελλάδα, και είναι αυτή που διοργάνωσε τη 2η Συνάντηση για τη Μετάφραση.

H Lexilogia προσκλήθηκε και αποδέχτηκε τη συμμετοχή της στη «Συνεργασία» με την ιδιότητα του καταλύτη. Οι διοργανωτές που είχαν συνεργαστεί για την 1η Συνάντηση, πέρσι, εκτίμησαν ότι η Lexilogia είναι ένας ανοιχτός και ελεύθερος δημόσιος χώρος διαλόγου και συνεργασίας μεταξύ των μεταφραστών και θεώρησαν ότι το μοντέλο αυτό εξυπηρετεί τον ευρύτερο οριζόντιο και κατακόρυφο διάλογο στον χώρο. Καθώς η Lexilogia δεν έχει πόρους, η συμμετοχή της στη «Συνεργασία» ήταν οικονομικά ουδέτερη. Δεν ζήτησε χρήματα, δεν πήρε χρήματα, δεν συμμετείχε στα έξοδα της διοργάνωσης.

Η συνδιοργάνωση της 2ης Συνάντησης για τη Μετάφραση είχε τη δική μας συμμετοχή διότι επιθυμούμε έντονα το καλύτερο δυνατό για τον χώρο της μετάφρασης στη χώρα μας και πιστεύουμε ότι κάθε εκδήλωση που ενημερώνει τους μεταφραστές, τους βοηθά και είναι χρήσιμη. Ελπίζουμε ότι και οι συνάδελφοι αντιλαμβάνονται ότι η συμμετοχή μας σε παρόμοιες ενημερωτικές συναντήσεις δεν μπορεί να κάνει κακό στον χώρο ή στις προοπτικές των μεταφραστών.

Επίσης, πιστεύουμε ακράδαντα ότι η εμπέδωση και η προώθηση ορθών επιχειρηματικών πρακτικών και κατάλληλων ποιοτικών κριτηρίων στην αγορά, πράγματα δηλαδή που προωθούν ένα περιβάλλον πιο κοντά σε αυτό που θέλει κάθε μεταφραστής, άρα και εμείς, γίνονται ευχερέστερα με τον διάλογο, την κατανόηση των θέσεων και τη συνεργασία για τη σύνθεσή τους με σκοπό το βέλτιστο αποτέλεσμα.

Θεωρούμε ότι το μοίρασμα γνώσεων, εμπειριών και απόψεων καθώς και ο νηφάλιος διάλογος με επιχειρήματα συμβάλλουν πάντα στο να μπορούμε να επιλέγουμε τη βέλτιστη πορεία και να βγαίνουμε όλοι ωφελημένοι.

Πιστεύουμε ότι αυτό σε έναν βαθμό επιτεύχθηκε στη 2η Συνάντηση για τη Μετάφραση, και επομένως τη θεωρούμε ένα βήμα προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση — ένα βήμα σε έναν δρόμο με μεγάλα περιθώρια περαιτέρω διαλόγου. Ελπίζουμε ότι τα μέλη μας θα βοηθήσουν να γίνουν κι άλλες χρήσιμες συγκεντρώσεις για τη μετάφραση και τους μεταφραστές. Ευχόμαστε επίσης κάθε γραμμή που γράφεται σ’ αυτό το φόρουμ να χτίζει και όχι να διαλύει.


----------



## SBE (Jun 7, 2013)

Ε, δεν αντέχω, θα το πω: κατόπιν εορτής δεν έχει νόημα, ρε παιδιά. 
Επίσης, είμαι υποχρεωμένη να αλλάξω την προηγούμενη θέση μου, που ήταν ότι δεν με ενοχλεί η συμμετοχή, και να πω ότι δεν αισθάνομαι άνετα με το ζήτημα, γιατί το πιο πάνω κείμενο δεν με καθησυχάζει ότι δεν εμφανίστηκε κανείς σαν εκπρόσωπός μου (ναι, το ξέρω ότι υπερβάλλω και το ξέρω ότι κανένας δεν είπε ότι εκπροσωπεί οποιονδήποτε, αλλά ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνετε ότι αυτά τα λέω για να βοηθήσω, επισημαίνοντας πιθανές τρύπες, οπότε δεν περιμένω απάντηση, σκέψη περιμένω).

Α, και κάτι ακόμα: ποιά ήταν η οργανωτική συνεισφορά του φόρουμ; Γιατί η μόνη χρησιμότητα που μπορώ να σκεφτώ, χωρίς να έχω παρακολουθήσει την εκδήλωση, είναι της γλάστρας, να δείχνει ότι οι διοργανωτές είναι πολλοί (το ότι επωφελείται η Λεξιλογία γιατί γίνεται γνωστή είναι άλλη υπόθεση και δε ρωτάω αυτό).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2013)

Αγαπητή SBE,

Σε διαβεβαιώνω ότι οι απόψεις σου, με τις οποίες βομβαρδίζεις το φόρουμ, έχουν γίνει απόλυτα κατανοητές. Θα σε παρακαλέσω, επίσης, να επιτρέψεις να εκφραστεί και κανένας άλλος, ίσως και κάποιος του επαγγέλματος (στο οποίο, όπως έχεις δηλώσει, δεν ανήκεις).

Οι απαντήσεις σε όλες τις ερωτήσεις σου περιέχονται στην ανακοίνωση της ΙΟ. Σε ενημερώνω ότι κανένα μέλος της ΙΟ δεν πρόκειται να απαντήσει πλέον σε οτιδήποτε γράψεις γι' αυτό το θέμα. Λυπούμαστε που η ΙΟ του φόρουμ έχει χάσει την εμπιστοσύνη σου.


----------



## sarant (Jun 7, 2013)

Να απαντήσω τότε εγώ, που δεν είμαι πλέον μέλος της ΙΟ, αλλά κατά κάποιο τρόπο είμαι του επαγγέλματος, ότι κτγμ είναι κάπως υπερβολικός ο φόβος της SBE ότι "εκπροσωπήθηκε", αλλά δεν είναι κακό να διατυπώνονται άλλες απόψεις. Επίσης, δεν είναι ακριβές ότι η Λεξιλογία είχε απλώς διακοσμητικό ρόλο στην εκδήλωση ('γλάστρα' όπως γράφτηκε).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2013)

Ντοκ, όπως είπα και στον Νίκελ χτες, ας μην ταΐζουμε τα τρολ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2013)

Και η παρουσίαση της πρωτοβουλίας «Συνεργασία για τη Μετάφραση»:


----------

